# Hunting Trip Picture Thread



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Beautiful bluebird skies, sun is rising brightly, and the thermometer is reading a balmy 5 degrees out. Figured it might be a good time to start a favorite picture thread from hunting trips recent or past, be it a day hunt, week, or month. Was digging through the files trying to organize some pictures and here are a few that I found, feel free to add whatever you have as favorite pic! 









This image is just sort of funny to me, when we were in N.D. a couple years ago we went out and watched an all-age qualifier, and all of sudden these guys along the course just start passing out beer to everyone. Not sure if this gentleman was a judge, looks like he has a not pad in his pocket, but they were some good ole boys anyway. 









Housedog having fun on the prairie, just a neat pic









Difference between Detroit and N.D. - and abandoned house makes for a pretty cool picture









This was my first double of sharpies taken with ole reliable double 16, couldn't find anything to hold them up so I took off my whistle.









Sunset N.D.









Sunrise U.P.









Double of grouse in the forever loved U.P.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking good Johnny. You gonna make it out to the lake tomorrow?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

I am not jumping in no G. damn lake when its 3 degrees out, so on a side not from this if any of you are feeling old and want to rejuvenate your youth there is a polar bear jump at Crystal Lake (Montcalm Cty) tomorrow, if your a guy bring a suction cup to get your nuts out, brrrr... I might try to go ice fishing though.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice photos.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Blue bird day hunting duck in the U.P.









Edie with goose 2010









South Dakota Blue Bird Morning on Public Land


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

[email protected] wonderfull pictures and congradulation on winning the coverdog picture contest also.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

:tdo12:










I hope the guns are unloaded! :lol:


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I did not take a lot of pictures this year but I like this on the best. It was early season in the WUP. I like how the brown dog is still hunting and the white dog is still listening. :lol:


----------



## hoosier (Mar 6, 2006)

Nebraska 2010


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Opie*









*Sunrise*









*Two pair*









*Retrieving Brit*









*Last birds*


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

I just love this photo of Gwennie Mae. I wish the flak jacket was off. She's just a well built and good looking animal. (Maybe a little kennel blindness)











Michigan, Thumb, State Land rooster. Dug up by Gwennie Mae (1st on left) and Zee (above my head.)










Mark Beniak, Vince, RBL and a UP grouse.










One of my favorite covers. It's also a great place for morels.










The Virgin Mary cover. Hit it every morning this fall. Never could get the one bird that lived there.










For Wormdunker
Cracklin Tail Speed


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This guy decided he didn't want to let us go by. The hissing was enough for the dogs to steer clear.







[/IMG]

When you handy-capp hunt you turn out a big running setter with a beeper. When the beeper goes off you drive as close as you can walk the rest and hope the bird waits. Some days it works great some days all you year is the sound of a grouse who decided to live another day. Jake and I had a good day this day. First day for my 28.ga.







[/IMG]


Heading in to the honey hole for the last time








[/IMG]


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

That's good **** guys. Love the pics.

Bobby killed a clown bird??? Respectin the King. :evil:


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

This might be my favorite on the year.


----------



## Rodbuster (Feb 14, 2005)

A few of Grady and one of my favorites, Christmas Eve morning, nice present!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Unfortunately, I got very few hunting pictures this Fall, mainly because I led my "photographer" through the most God-Awful hardwood swamp I've ever seen, damaging the camera. We did manage to get a few of the dogs on point though:

Rock on point (I think this one turned into a UP); I took possession of him in November after the completion of the trial season. During that short time he had about a dozen beautiful broke finds on grouse and was flawless on all of them (but oddly enough, he bobbled a couple woodcock). This picture is from earlier in the year when I grabbed him for a few days between trials. Rock is the daddy of RecureRX's new pup, Winston, a pup owned by GrouseMan2 and my new pup Lady.









Flushing for 12 year old Mocha. This was her last year in the woods due to a loss of hearing. She's actually still huntable in open areas. 









Flushing for Major: the little bugger was absolutely on fire this Fall--I think he could have dug a grouse out of an empty parking lot. He's 8 now, but still very athletic. I hope to get another couple prime years out of him.









Not pointing, but this is Lady at about 4-5 months. With her smarts, prey drive and pointing instinct, she should be an excellent hunter. She runs a little too tight right-now to be a serious trial contender, however her range continues to expand with time.


----------



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

In the beginning, there was green.










But there was also birds.










What's this?









Time passes and then there is color



















But again there are always birds



















The leaves begin to disappear. 










Yet there are still more birds










The dogs go about their business.


----------



## uplandgunner (Nov 30, 2009)

and again more birds










Later comes the snow.









and more dogs doing what Setters do best.









Did I mention there are birds around here?










More dogs.










Equal more birds.










Don't forget friends also.









Or the better half










OOPs ...Caught slumming









Ah that's better.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't carry a camera to often so heres a couple that have taken a few years to collect.

Jasper and My first pheasant



Jasper on a woodcock a couple of springs ago.



and a few of the crew.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

mudbat, I watched you're dogs run in the TC RGS trial. Great looking Setters as the pictures demonstrate honestly a couple of the best looking and working dogs I've seen in awhile. Is Jasper intact and if so has he been OFA'd. thanks, macvet51


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Mike McDonald said:


> mudbat, I watched you're dogs run in the TC RGS trial. Great looking Setters as the pictures demonstrate honestly a couple of the best looking and working dogs I've seen in awhile. Is Jasper intact and if so has he been OFA'd. thanks, macvet51


Thank you, and Yes he is intact and no he hasn't been OfA'd. I really don't know anything about breeding dogs, but if somebody knew what they where doing and wanted to use him I might look into it.
Justin


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Louie with a grouse I thought I'd missed










End of the day










Louie with a woodcock, he finally realize they were wanted this year.










Louie with a grouse








Casey with a woodcock


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Glenn and Rez... at Mike's (Fiji) favorite hunting spot...









Nice late season "new spot" bird... left 20+ behind that morning.









Keeping up with the theme of "way too close" photos









Camp... Drummond Island


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's to the pup that has taken me places I would have never gone if it wasn't for her.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Great Duck Pictures Doug

A few randoms from this season, never took a trip for the first time in a long time. Pics from my brothers camera.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Turn that hat around and wear it correctly your shooting may improve....just sayin'.




>


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

If a picture is worth a thousand words, then this thread is truly well spoken

MI88


----------



## BB Hunter (Feb 15, 2006)

Here' a few from our trip to South Dakota last fall.








Annie, our setter, pointing a group of sharptails that I may or may not have missed.

























Chris


----------



## crackintail (May 27, 2011)

Dang!! That tail was crackin!!! Aren't you upset that the field trial was cancelled tomorrow?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

crackintail said:


> Dang!! That tail was crackin!!! Aren't you upset that the field trial was cancelled tomorrow?


Yep-the dogs and I were chomp'n at the bit!


----------

